# NASCAR PPV: would you pay for it?



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I've been toying with the idea of posting this thought for a while because i've always followed NASCAR but never watched it until last season. Anyways I just read a report on a sports website that NASCAR is thinking of implementing a PPV option with eight channels (mostly in car cams) for every race. The price would be similar to that of the NFL package and will be provided by IN DEMAND. This could happen as early as this weekend's race in Texas tho there are still some legal hurdles. 

My feelings on this are that NASCAR is getting greedy. Do we really need a PPV package for racing?! I have a feeling it will do well but not well enough to be as popular as the NFL or NBA packages are. The idea is pretty crazy to me as NASCAR for most of it's history has always been an "average joe" type of organization. This move only goes to show that the stock car racing of the future will be more elitist in nature. 

So in essence i'm asking you would you pay for such a package?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Not I, but I'm not a big Nascar fan.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

No, considering that I never watch it in the first place.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2002)

Way way way way way too many racing posts lately. I thought you are trying to attract people to the list  

To answer your question: Uh, probably won't watch it. Especially if FOX and NBC produce the races. I did enjoy the TNN NASCAR races on SBS 6 with a) Buddy Baker and when they were b) backhaul analog. but not now with Allen and Darrell and Benny and whomever now in the booth on the network feeds with commericals. There are NASCAR feeds now on SBS 6 during a race - where you can follow a (one) car during the races this year. This must be a test for the PPV system???? If the PPV feed had a backhaul feed with no commercials then that might be worth it at the right price.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

WooooHooooo, good to see stop over here Mike. 
Your just to busy watching baseball.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I liked the idea a few years ago. My idea was sort of like yours but not for in-car cameras. My idea was mutliple audio channels so you can pick a group of In-car radios. Or an audio feed for PRN or MRN instead of the clowns in the TV booth.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Love NASCAR but would never do PPV. Rage your idea was somewhat a reality for one race IIRC. About 5 or 6 years ago ESPN was broadcasting a race, and ESPN 2 was broadcasting the same race but with different camera angles and in car audio, it was more of a novelity thing. I believe Dave Despain was the commentatior on the ESPN2 feed. It was a neat experience, too bad they only did it once.


----------

